# Lake Tahoe Feb or March



## jlp879 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,


Will consider all areas and timeframes.  Full or partial weeks and any area from Kirkwood to Northstar.

Thanks!


----------



## funtime (Feb 11, 2015)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Craigvince (Feb 11, 2015)

PM sent with some options.


----------

